# schultz aquarium soil



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Where can i buy schultz aquatic soil?

Please pm me asap.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

bump guys need to find asap...


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Try your local Rona store . They carry it in Mission , so most likely in their other outlets too.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Alex give me a call. I have a few bags.


----------

